# where can I take my bass boat?



## Razorback124 (Apr 28, 2009)

Would it be suicide to take my 17' pro craft in the bay, fishing 3 mile bridge? 



I just moved here from Arkansas, and I have a boat there too. but im totally new at the fishing here and im excited to 

see what its like.


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

Welcome to the area.

Watch the weather, (WX)! On calm days you will see folks fishing the 3 mile in jon boats and kayaks. When it is forecasted to blow - stay home. Yesterday a friend came back in early because he was taking green water over the bow of his 32' sportfisher - in the Bay.

If you do not have a VHF radio, get one, at least a hand held so you can receive WX.

Post here and get an experienced local to go with you.

Good luck. You are going to love it here.

Tom


----------



## Razorback124 (Apr 28, 2009)

thanks for the reply, I think PFF is gonna be my new favorite place from now on.


----------



## Drew Mixon (Oct 4, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 

Your bass boat is really not that different than a poling skiff. There are a lot of skiffs on the water at 15 and 16 feet. If they can dish it, so can you. But also, if they are staying home, so should you. WX. 



I would advise looking at other areas to fish as well. Waters getti warmer. Flats are coming to life. Think like a bass angler, and fish topwaters on the flats at dawn, and move to structure as the sun gets up in the sky. 





Cheers. 

Drew


----------



## Razorback124 (Apr 28, 2009)

Great advice.. thanks guys... 



this may be a dumb question, but what exactly are the flats? are they just the inshore shallow grassy areas of the bay or ??


----------



## Drew Mixon (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Razorback124 (4/28/2009)*Great advice.. thanks guys...
> 
> this may be a dumb question, but what exactly are the flats? are they just the inshore shallow grassy areas of the bay or ??


you got it. the south shore of grand lagoon, the shores of santa rosa sound, wolf bay, etc etc. anyplace 8 feet or less, with grass and sand hole (we call them pot holes).

cheers.

drew


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

I fished all over the Gulf in my sixteen foot Duracraft and 40 yamaha. Once our weather settles in to slick mornings and afternoon seabreeze if you are on the water fishing at daylight you can have a blast in that boat. Linger too much in the afternoon when the seabreeze kicks up and you will get your teeth rattled. It looks like the Bermuda high is starting to settle in so the weather should be fine for you to get used to the area. If that Procraft is beamy like the SeaArks and Duracrafts it is quite a safe boat.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

You arefine in the bay. Just make sure you watch the weather. 15 - 20 knot winds can make the middle parts of the bay pretty rough.


----------



## MirrOman (Dec 25, 2007)

I use a Tracker Pro 18. Watch your depth finder/depth. You should be fine in the bay, I keep an eye on the forecast and pretty much fish around it. If it is real windy-I stay home, 15-20 knots and I will fish where I know I am somewhat protected. The bay (Escambia around I-10 and North) can get rael choppy with the right wind. Additionally, if you are not sure how deep it is where you are, raise your motor and idle through an area. Generally though, I will raise my motor when I get to my spot because I have learned that my lowered motor is nothing more than a big rudder, especially if it is windy.


----------



## fred (Dec 28, 2008)

One other thing to watch is the forecast direction of the winds. In a following sea you can stick in a trough and ride with the waves, not so easy head on, especially in a boat with a low bow and gunwhales like a bass boat. All you have to do is catch one good wave with a downwardpitch and you're in trouble.


----------



## FishAddict (Feb 2, 2009)

If you have a painted trailer I'd try to find someone that will swap with you for a galvanized trailer BEFORE you launch the first time. Salt will EAT a painted trailer up.


----------



## Razorback124 (Apr 28, 2009)

yeah it is painted... already lost the wheel wells.. trailer is in pretty bad shape.. would it be worth trying to find a diff one or just repairing the one i have?



its rusted really bad..


----------



## Kamo (Apr 20, 2009)

Buy a new one. Trying to fix a painted trailer around here is just an expensive band-aid. It will happen time after time. Good Luck!!!


----------

